# Cutting down girls schwinn forks what dye do i need I.D. Nd tpi?



## psycho potsie (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello..i have '46 schwinn girls truss rod fork. I want  to cut down for boys frame..what dye tpi do i need? The od.??  Where to purchsae dye ?? Maybe easier to send to some one who doez it..any body know some one. Any help...leads ..input..
Even costructive criticism..LOL..GREATLY appreciated...thank you CABERS ..Sean


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 10, 2020)

1" x 24 tpi


----------



## psycho potsie (Jun 10, 2020)

Cool ...thanks bro.


----------



## Axlerod (Jun 10, 2020)

psycho potsie said:


> Cool ...thanks bro.



Once threaded, I always use this to cut my fork down to size. You get a nice straight cut every time.


----------



## psycho potsie (Jun 11, 2020)

Nice.....


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 11, 2020)

You also may want to talk to @Krakatoa if you don’t want to do it yourself.  He recently posted this as a service, as I recall, and the fee seemed very reasonable.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 11, 2020)

Here’s the link that shows Krakatoa’s workmanship.  Hope this helps.









						~ FORK SERVICE for Balloon Tire Bicycles ~ Re Threading & Re Sizing Etc! | Services
					

Mail order Fork & Frame Services offered for American Balloon tire bicycles 1935 through 1955!   Featured Service:  I can rework your donor fork for a perfect fit in your application!  Basic re threading and re sizing of ladies headtube length fork to men's length or desired under sizing with...




					thecabe.com


----------



## psycho potsie (Jun 11, 2020)

Cool.. Thanks


----------



## psycho potsie (Jun 12, 2020)

Cool.. Thank you ..i think will.  He is all set up..
Make it easy for me...thanks for your input!!!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 20, 2020)

No problemo to do this if you need please PM me.


----------



## psycho potsie (Jun 20, 2020)

Cool...that bike is on hold for now..too many projects... But i will hit you up when i need forks cut.. ...thanks Sean


----------



## psycho potsie (Jun 21, 2020)

Hello.. I have to ask... How much do you charge to cut and thread girls forks?
Thanks Sean


----------



## lounging (Aug 22, 2020)

psycho potsie said:


> Hello..i have '46 schwinn girls truss rod fork. I want  to cut down for boys frame..what dye tpi do i need? The od.??  Where to purchsae dye ?? Maybe easier to send to some one who doez it..any body know some one. Any help...leads ..input..
> Even costructive criticism..LOL..GREATLY appreciated...thank you CABERS ..Sean



A girls '46 schwinn fork has the same steer tube length as a boys schwinn fork.  All post war schwinn forks were the same length


----------



## psycho potsie (Aug 23, 2020)

Your rite.. I forgot post war is the same. Thanks Sean


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 2, 2020)

Buy the die on ebay 25.00 shipped to your home , it is not hard , use a piece of pvc pipe to get a straight line


----------



## psycho potsie (Sep 2, 2020)

Cool.. Thannks..


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 6, 2020)

Run two races, top one upside down, to the place you want to make your cut then use the space between them as a guide for your saw. The bottom race, when taken off, will chase the threads where you made your cut.


----------



## psycho potsie (Sep 6, 2020)

Cool.. Thanks for input!


----------

